
Show HN: Nethack as a Screensaver - tess0r
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tessi&#x2F;LazyNethack" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tessi&#x2F;LazyNethack</a><p>A screensaver for MacOS which lets you watch random nethack games live played on alt.org&#x2F;nethack.<p>I&#x27;m a web developer at day, thus this is my first Mac app, screensafter, swift experience. I would be glad about feedback&#x2F;best practices i missed&#x2F;random comments.
======
brandonpaiz
Sounds cool, but I won't download a screensaver without first seeing a
screenshot!

~~~
tess0r
good point. will make it a gif! :D

